# DISMEMBER—A Suspense/Horror Novel



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

US | UK | DE​ The summer he turned seven, Dave Abbott survived a gruesome mountainside car accident that left the rest of his family savaged and dead.

Now, after living twenty-three years with the twisted backwoodsman who pulled him from the wreckage, Dave is carrying out a plan to replace each of his lost loved ones with members of nearby, unsuspecting families. He has prepared, he's stalked, and now his chance has come to get his family safely out of the mountains once and for all.

Whether they like it or not.

*WHAT THEY'RE SAYING:*

"_Dismember's_ a fast-paced grindhouse-movie of a book with plenty of unexpected twists and turns and a fresh new crazy for a villain. The late Richard Laymon would have been grinning ear to ear."
-Jack Ketchum, author of _The Girl Next Door_ and _Off Season_

"With _Dismember_, Daniel Pyle joins the select group of authors who can provide real chills and genuine surprises. Taut, weird, and intriguing." 
-Jonathan Maberry, multiple Bram Stoker Award-winning author of _The Dragon Factory_ and _The Wolfman_

"The tourniquet-tight plot and constant suspense keeps the pages flying. A solid, suspenseful thriller that enables readers to envision the movie it could become."
-_Publishers Weekly_

I hope you'll check it out and come back to let me know what you think.

Thanks for reading!

Dan


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I just bought a copy.    Was going to earlier, but I remember you saying something about waiting so you could re-release it yourself.  Congrats!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you, sir.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Daniel, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reminders, Ann.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

First-week sales have been great, and the book already picked up its first review!  Thanks to everyone who's grabbed a copy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm in the middle of reading this right now.  It's a great read!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

slavetoabunny said:


> I'm in the middle of reading this right now. It's a great read!


I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks great, Dainel. I'm going to add it to my wish list.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Sidney.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I started this one today and am 17% in and dude... it's all kinds of screwed up (in a good way)...

*locks doors*


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I started this one today and am 17% in and dude... it's all kinds of screwed up (in a good way)...
> 
> *locks doors*


Don't forget to lock the windows, too! 

I hope you like the rest of it.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Selena_Kitt said:


> I'm a big horror fan - I've got this one on my 1-click list!


Thank you, ma'am.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought this.  Bought Down the Drain too and reading that right now.  Good stuff!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks! I hope you enjoy it.

And I'm glad you're liking _Down the Drain_.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

_Dismember_ picked up its second review. It's averaging 4.5 stars now. You can read the reviews here.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats, Daniel!  

I'm looking forward to reading this when I get a chance.  That banner of yours scared the heck out of me--but in a good way.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

About 30% into Dismember. So far there's two distinct storylines, and I'm still waiting to see how the converge...not exactly looking forward to them converging, though. Bad stuff happening to people I like .


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> About 30% into Dismember. So far there's two distinct storylines, and I'm still waiting to see how the converge...not exactly looking forward to them converging, though. Bad stuff happening to people I like .


What if the two storylines never converge?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel, I haven't bought your book yet, but every time I see it mentioned I know I want to read it.
Reality (or something that could BE reality) is much more scary and gruesome (to me) than something
you can't imagine happening.  I must be a horror fan too, just never realized it.

(Maybe I should look at my avatar...?)


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Reality (or something that could BE reality) is much more scary and gruesome (to me) than something
> you can't imagine happening. I must be a horror fan too, just never realized it.


Just poking my head in here... then this would be horror for you (and me!) LOL. I'm much more swayed by stuff like this than paranormal type stuff. I still have fleeting "holy crud" moments from this book. Thanks, Daniel. Thanks a lot


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Daniel, I haven't bought your book yet, but every time I see it mentioned I know I want to read it.
> Reality (or something that could BE reality) is much more scary and gruesome (to me) than something
> you can't imagine happening. I must be a horror fan too, just never realized it.
> 
> (Maybe I should look at my avatar...?)


I agree. I love pulpy scares and supernatural gut-wrenchers, but I'm much more creeped out by everyday horrors. Like the idea of some crazy crawling through my bedroom window while I'm sleeping. *shivers*

If you do end up getting the book, I hope you enjoy it.



CandyTX said:


> Just poking my head in here... then this would be horror for you (and me!) LOL. I'm much more swayed by stuff like this than paranormal type stuff. I still have fleeting "holy crud" moments from this book. Thanks, Daniel. Thanks a lot


Thanks for the endorsement, Candy. I would say I'm sorry for scarring (and scaring) you, but I'm not.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel, I bought your book. I will probably start reading it tonight.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> What if the two storylines never converge?


Then I would be slightly annoyed. But I reached the point where it does seem they'll converge (something about oh, say, a line scrawled in the dirt by a boot).


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Daniel, I bought your book. I will probably start reading it tonight.


Thanks.  I hope you like it.



Half-Orc said:


> Then I would be slightly annoyed. But I reached the point where it does seem they'll converge (something about oh, say, a line scrawled in the dirt by a boot).


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel...I read to 15% last night which is a lot for me.


Spoiler



This morning I had a few seconds of hesitation as I watched my 11 year old ride to school on his bike!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Daniel...I read to 15% last night which is a lot for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Just imaging how it is for me with all that stuff and more floating around in my head. I hate to turn my back on either of my little girls for more than a second. And they're not even in school yet!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Spoiler



I just plan on sending my therapy bills to Daniel at this point. I have enough of those random nightmares in my own head, the whole time the mall scene was going on I was literally not able to breathe. LOL


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I just plan on sending my therapy bills to Daniel at this point. I have enough of those random nightmares in my own head, the whole time the mall scene was going on I was literally not able to breathe. LOL


You guys might think she's kidding, but I just got the first bill in the mail.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> You guys might think she's kidding, but I just got the first bill in the mail.


Maybe you need to put a disclaimer on your book? "Not responsible for therapy bills other than my own"...


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Maybe you need to put a disclaimer on your book? "Not responsible for therapy bills other than my own"...


That's not a bad idea.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Dismember is pretty far up in the Kindle charts Daniel. Nice work sir.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks.    

I've had a good first few days this month.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel, I finished your book last night and have a question.


Spoiler



Are you working on a sequel?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Daniel, I finished your book last night and have a question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Let _me_ ask _you_ a question:


Spoiler



If I wrote one, would you read it?


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Let _me_ ask _you_ a question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Definately!


Spoiler



Not to give away your plot, but I think one of the boys is smart enough to pull off something big.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Definately!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Honestly, I'm not sure if I'll write a sequel or not. I've considered it, and it's doable, but part of what I like most about the book is


Spoiler



how it ends one storyline while still leaving some ideas for the reader to mull over. If I do write a sequel it will probably take place years later, after Trevor has grown up a little, and have flashbacks to the events immediately following _Dismember_.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure if I'll write a sequel or not. I've considered it, and it's doable, but part of what I like most about the book is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Just wanted you to know I enjoyed the book!


Spoiler



I'm sure you've heard it before, but I could see it being a movie.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Just wanted you to know I enjoyed the book!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's probably the most common response I get, although I'm not sure it needs to be spoilered.  I'm glad the visuals seem to come across as well as they do. Let's hope there are some movie execs lurking around here.

Thanks for letting me know you enjoyed it. Positive reader feedback really keeps me going.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

A little behind-the-scenes information:

Although I fictionalized most of the settings in the novel, parts of it are based on Fort Collins, Colorado, which is a great place and a city I wouldn't mind living in or near someday.  I based other parts of the book on the area to the southwest of the Rocky Mountain National Park, where there are some excellent camp sites but also some back roads that are more than just a little scary a night.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I will not be camping there...


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> I will not be camping there...


Yeah, I actually haven't been camping there since I finished the book. I'll go back someday (and probably soon), but I might not sleep so well that first night.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm feeling very Christmasy today. So, in that spririt, I will gift a copy of _Dismember_ to the first three people who request one. That's all you have to do: ask and ye shall receive.

Merry Christmas!

The copies have all been claimed. Happy holidays!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

DON'T CARE HOW - I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooowwwwwww....  

Bad Egg.

But I do want to read it!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> DON'T CARE HOW - I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOOOooooooooowwwwwww....
> 
> Bad Egg.
> 
> But I do want to read it!


Technically, you missed it by this much: *holds fingers half an inch apart*

But I'm going to give you a copy anyway. PM me your email address. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

If any of you new Kindle owners have found your way here, welcome to Kindle Boards!

And if you give _Dismember_ a shot, be sure to let me know what you think.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a nice review of _Dismember_ up at Kindlebug.com. I won't post the whole thing, but this was my favorite bit:

"Don't pass this one up! It is exciting, thrilling and there was no way I could put this book down without finishing."

You can read the full review here.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a new five-star review of _Dismember_ up at Amazon. You can check it out here.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

_Dismember_ has its first Amazon UK review. Swing on over and check it out.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

If you're a UK reader, you can now get _Dismember_ for only £1.71.

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

January was _Dismember's_ best month yet. Here's to February being even better.

Thank you, readers. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I stumbled across the original sketch I sent my artist for the wrap-around cover art for the paperback version of Dismember.  Anybody want to see it?


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, I'll post it tonight.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Okay, I guess by "tonight" I really meant "in a couple of weeks."  Sorry about that; I had some scanner issues.

Here's my original sketch:










and here's the finished product:


----------



## Lee Moan (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Daniel. Great to see the original sketch next to the finished artwork. Thanks for putting it up. Look forward to reading Dismember on my brand new Kindle (which should be arriving any day now).


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Selena_Kitt said:


> That is SO cool!


I'm very happy with how it turned out.



Lee Moan said:


> Hi Daniel. Great to see the original sketch next to the finished artwork. Thanks for putting it up. Look forward to reading Dismember on my brand new Kindle (which should be arriving any day now).


Thanks, Lee. I hope you like it!

And enjoy that new Kindle. I don't know how I ever lived without mine.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Very awesome sketch and so neat to see it realized!

I still have nightmares from your freaking book. I demand pain and suffering compensation. I'm irrevocably damaged. LOL. Nah, but seriously, we were out in the middle of no where recently and my husband said "I keep waiting for the deliverance cabin" and I said "I keep waiting for that crazy dismember dude" - he had NO idea what I was talking about but was really nice to me the rest of the day. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Very awesome sketch and so neat to see it realized!
> 
> I still have nightmares from your freaking book. I demand pain and suffering compensation. I'm irrevocably damaged. LOL. Nah, but seriously, we were out in the middle of no where recently and my husband said "I keep waiting for the deliverance cabin" and I said "I keep waiting for that crazy dismember dude" - he had NO idea what I was talking about but was really nice to me the rest of the day. Bwahahaha.


Sounds like _he's_ the one who needs some pain and suffering compensation.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I've had several people tell me recently that this book stuck with them for weeks or even months after they'd finished reading it. I'm glad to hear that. I hope it resonates as well with everyone.

If you haven't read it yet, I'd love it if you'd check out a sample.

Happy reading!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Selena... I'll sit on him and you beat it out of him... deal?


----------



## Robert Smart author (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi,

Your books looks interesting.

I'm new to Kindle and just making introductions to writers to work in similar genres.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Selena_Kitt said:


> I'm sure you've heard this before. So tell me... why did you leave it there??


It wasn't an easy choice; I originally had an entirely different ending in mind, one that probably would have sat better with some readers. But, without giving too much away, I'll just say that I thought my ending was a nice bookend. I knew it would leave one aspect of the story up in the air, but I thought that to go on from where I did would have watered down the basic premise.

I know that's pretty vague, but I hate risking spoilers. PM me if you want some more specifics. 



CandyTX said:


> Selena... I'll sit on him and you beat it out of him... deal?


Sounds kinky. 



Robert Smart said:


> Your books looks interesting.
> 
> I'm new to Kindle and just making introductions to writers to work in similar genres.


Thanks.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

_Dismember_ has had another record month. Thank you to everyone who has picked up a copy.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Just picked up a great, five-star review over at BigAl's blog. Click here to read what BigAl has to say about _Dismember_.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Robert Duperre over at Journal of Always gave _Dismember_ a fantastic five-star review. Seriously. Fantastic. Check it out.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

If you're heading for a vacation in Colorado and/or the Rocky Mountains, do yourself a favor and wait to read _Dismember_ until you get back.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

From my latest five-star review on Amazon:

"I really liked this book! I hadn't read a good thriller in a long time and a friend loaned this to me and from the first page it had me!"

You can read the full review here.


----------

